# Please Critique the love of my life! nicely honest.



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

okay so here's the horse I'm always posting about ahah. you guys probably don't know I have two others do you? ****. she is just my new little baby and being the only one purchased by yours truly i have a bit of a special bond with this little girl.

so what you need to know:

 4 years old

 3/4 American Paint and 1/4 mystery!

15.1hh

 slighty cowhocked and a bit toed out in the back

now i do want honesty! if she looks horrid, i would like to know but in kinder words. also if you see flaws in her build i would like to know what that means for her, as in how would it increase or decrease her abilities in something. thank you! i am currently using her for contesting, she is doing quite well. but does anyone see her doing something else? she's got GREAT stamina and A LOT of go.

THANKS FOR LOOKING! PLEASE PROVIDE INPUT! EVEN IF ITS JUST TELLING ME SHE'S CUTE! (;


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This mare strikes me as a smallish mare but her overall porportions are very good. Back to neck to leg balance of porportion seems good to me. She IS cowhocked, which is rarer than people think but I think she is, as you said.
she has nice short canons both front and rear and tho cowhocked, has a nice hind quarter and the hock joint is good sized and not overly open or closed.
Can't see if she is on flat ground but she appears a bit downhill in build. 
Neck is set on high to a strong shoulder and good heartgirth, Neck a tiny bit short.


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> This mare strikes me as a smallish mare but her overall porportions are very good. Back to neck to leg balance of porportion seems good to me. She IS cowhocked, which is rarer than people think but I think she is, as you said.
> she has nice short canons both front and rear and tho cowhocked, has a nice hind quarter and the hock joint is good sized and not overly open or closed.
> Can't see if she is on flat ground but she appears a bit downhill in build.
> Neck is set on high to a strong shoulder and good heartgirth, Neck a tiny bit short.


i think its her big head that makes her look small? if that makes sense ahah. she is every bit of 15'1 which is ideal height for me. and yep thats flat ground so yep.. downhill. thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

here's one more.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I dont a darn thing about Confo.. but I just wanted to say.. ****! Shes a cutie! I love her markings and she looks like a total sweet heart


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

Evansk said:


> I dont a darn thing about Confo.. but I just wanted to say.. ****! Shes a cutie! I love her markings and she looks like a total sweet heart


ahah thanks a bunch Evansk she definitely is one!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

My impression from the second photo was a short head. But as she appears to be wearing a winter coat she may not be presenting at her best.
My horses have long heads but thats the clydesdale in them.
Nice colour, she does look cute, but I got the impression she could be a hand full, just a feeling, I would like a response on that comment from you.
4 years still some growing to do.
What really matters is what you feel for your horse and if it does present with minor faults, does it really matter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

All in all, not a bad looking little mare. She looks like she would be athletic and stout enough to do just about anything you wanted.

On to her conformation. Her neck is on the shorter side which makes her head look bigger than it would if her neck were proportional. Other than being cowhocked, her legs appear to be clean and straight as they should be. Short pasterns with a good angle. Her shoulder is a bit more upright than I like to see and her loin looks a little bit weak. In the winter picture, she appears to be lacking overall muscle mass, especially along her topline, but that could be due to limited work, I don't know.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know anything about conformation either, but I wanted to also weigh in & tell you how cute she is!!!


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

Stan said:


> My impression from the second photo was a short head. But as she appears to be wearing a winter coat she may not be presenting at her best.
> My horses have long heads but thats the clydesdale in them.
> Nice colour, she does look cute, but I got the impression she could be a hand full, just a feeling, I would like a response on that comment from you.
> 4 years still some growing to do.
> What really matters is what you feel for your horse and if it does present with minor faults, does it really matter.



yep she is a handful! but most of the time she's pretty obedient, just a tiny bit highstrung. and yes she is quite fuzzy around the face so it looks a bit off.

and i noticed her top line isnt built as well as it was. i still ride her everyday, but not the vigorous training we used to do, so that might be the cause of it. but the rest of her is still pretty filled out. she's just fluffy

and your right Stan, i just wanted to see if everyone felt she looked as good as i thought she did. i wanted a reassurance that others believe in her possibilities too!

and thanks for telling me she's cute!!!


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

love her color


----------

